# Google



## Peachie21 (Dec 27, 2014)

I am having problems when I go Google and search I having the page opens IN VERY LARGE FONT Can someone help me please?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

try pressing the ctrl key and tap the minus (-) sign.


----------

